# Pamela Anderson auctions car - to save snakes



## herptrader (Jul 2, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Pamela Anderson auctions car (to save snakes)
*

*Source:*http://www.theage.com.au/news/people/pammy-helps-save-snakes/2008/07/01/1214677991531.html

Even the car has some nice curves:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 4, 2008)

What a very noble gesture they made, heh


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 4, 2008)

Oops, sorry, I meant SHE made


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 5, 2008)

> Oops, sorry, I meant SHE made


 
haha, no im pretty sure its "they". Thats great shes doing it tho.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

Beautiful car, beautiful woman and beautiful gesture. Pity PETA is deemed as a domestic terrorist organisation in the US. I hope they never get started here. The RSPCA does a great job.

Sorry, not meaning to hijack the thread.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 5, 2008)

I think you will find that the RSPCA would have herpetoculture banned in Australia. They state this pretty clearly in the policy documents on their web site. I am not sure that they are not worse than PETA!



FNQ_Snake said:


> Beautiful car, beautiful woman and beautiful gesture. Pity PETA is deemed as a domestic terrorist organisation in the US. I hope they never get started here. The RSPCA does a great job.
> 
> Sorry, not meaning to hijack the thread.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, but in the same instance, I don't think the RSPCA go burning abbatoirs and science labs down and making several death threats (also the killing of animals for the greater good). Nor have the RSPCA been deemed a domestic terror organisation by the federal government.

I have a mate who is in the RSPCA who also keeps snakes. He has never said anything about the RSPCA looking to shut down the herpetoculture in Aust.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

If you could point me in the direction of those policies you mentioned, I would love to have a read.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 5, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> If you could point me in the direction of those policies you mentioned, I would love to have a read.



Start about here: http://rspca.org.au/policy/e.asp#1.7


----------



## Bob2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool story. It's great to see such a high profile person getting behind the cause.
I had a look at the RSPCA stuff too. They are certainly opposed to a lot of things.
I don't have much time (or money) for them after an episode years ago when I discovered that they really don't do any more than they absolutely have to. They also lied on the news the next night to cover for themselves (or the tired lazy employee who was on shift). Very disappointing. 
Thanks for the links trader.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 5, 2008)

what she did is awsome!

tell you something

more people are gonna want snakes now and there gonna think there cool and some people will treat the animal/s like [deleted] and there gonna die.

but hopefully that doesn't happen until u can sell people that arn't that bright robotic snakes thatt look just like snakes so that they don't die, while people with a care for the animals have real snakes.


----------



## scorps (Jul 5, 2008)

herp traders right:
 *Keeping of wild animals as pets *(reviewed 17/10/03)
RSPCA Australia is opposed to the keeping of native or introduced animals that are taken from the wild as pets.
RSPCA Australia believes that animals derived from the wild should not be kept as pets unless the animals are clearly identified as being suitable for this purpose, have non-demanding husbandry, are adaptable to live, breed and have their needs met in the captive state and pose no health or public safety risks to humans or other animals. Any such animals should be desexed to prevent over-breeding of wildlife in captivity.
RSPCA Australia does not support proposals for keeping native animals as pets as a means of promoting their conservation.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a small point, but that doesn't actually say they want herpetoculture banned.

Most reptiles traded now are all captive bred - with the exceptions of some in the NT and WA - so that complies with their 'taken from the wild' statement.

Compared to cats and dogs, most reptiles have non-demanding husbandry requirements, their needs are easily met, and the animals adapt well to captivity.

I don't agree with the de-sexing bit as far as reptiles or birds are concerned. But for dogs and cats definitely.

And the only health and safety risks posed would be from venomous species. And as long as they are kept in secure cages then there should be no problem.



Hix


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 5, 2008)

lucky snakes have skin not lycra, cause ole pammy would be in a pickle without lycra, nothing else would be strong enough to hold those puppies up..


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

herptrader said:


> I think you will find that the RSPCA would have herpetoculture banned in Australia. They state this pretty clearly in the policy documents on their web site. I am not sure that they are not worse than PETA!




Sorry dude, had a read of the article you linked to point 1.7. I can't find the Herpetoculture wanting to be be banned part. You said it wa clearly written. All I can find is a small part on the taking of wild animals and making them pets which in itself is illegal without the appropriate *legal* permit.

Sorry mate.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 6, 2008)

i dont find it very clear either...sorry h.t...
but tired....
i think WISE does a great job........
as long as the animals benifit.......i dont rightly care who helps them


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been in contact with the policy-makers of the RSPCA, I asked them to clarify and they told me in no uncertain terms that they oppose the keeping of native reptiles and mammals by private individuals (while promoting the keeping of things like cats).

This is just one of the many things which makes the RSPCA quite a terrible organisation, causing far more harm than good.


----------



## oddball (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay pammie!
Even if the money isn't enough to make a difference, the publicity might be enough! All those hollywood mimics will be falling over their feet (and boobs) to be like pammy and donate to the cause.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats great. I was just watching her on big brother, (hate big brother, but like to see what celebs are like) and she doesn't seem as stuck up and bitch as she looks. She is nice. real nice


----------

